# tap water to top-off tank



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

Ok another newb question.
I heard this somewhere I dunno if this is correct or not. So I need your help if it is true.

question:
Is it ok to use tap water to top-off your tank or to replace lost water due to evaporation?


----------



## neongreen (Apr 12, 2004)

You have to add a water conditioner, it can be done...

But using R/O reverse osmosis water is much better, you dont have to add water conditioner and it doesnt have some other bad stuff in it that water conditioner doesnt take out.

Just use R/O water...


----------



## Blitz023 (Feb 19, 2004)

where/how can I get R/O water?


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

the best thing to do when you have lost a fair amount of water is to do a water change. It's not good to keep adding water and not do a water change. In my own opinion anything you can do to minimize chemicals is best.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

I never reccomend using tap water with a saltwater tank. Especially if it's a reef tank.

For some reason saltwater tends to have a lot more problems with alage when you use regular tap water due to the phosphates and silicates found in the water. You should be able to buy RO/DI water from a good LFS in your area. If not, most bottled water is run though RO and/or DI processing.


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

DO NOT use tap water u have shrimp and other invert and the copper in tap water will kill them over time u can get r/o water in most major grocery and department stores as well as places that bottle water fro water coolers


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

00nothing said:


> DO NOT use tap water u have shrimp and other invert and the copper in tap water will kill them over time u can get r/o water in most major grocery and department stores as well as places that bottle water fro water coolers
> [snapback]793092[/snapback]​


you can get distilled from any grocery store, ro/di should be cheaper from a good lfs but distilled can be used in a pinch, use it on my nano tank..


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

00nothing said:


> DO NOT use tap water u have shrimp and other invert and the copper in tap water will kill them over time u can get r/o water in most major grocery and department stores as well as places that bottle water fro water coolers
> [snapback]793092[/snapback]​


Freshwater invert also?


----------



## 00nothing (Mar 26, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Freshwater invert also?
> [snapback]816981[/snapback]​


not as far as i am aware it is jsut marine invertabrates that are affected like this


----------



## ronin (Sep 27, 2003)

00nothing said:


> not as far as i am aware it is jsut marine invertabrates that are affected like this
> [snapback]818681[/snapback]​


just get distilled water at the store its the same thing as r/o water

ronin


----------

